# Barre de défilement latéral dans Mail



## Pierro10 (11 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec ma barre de défilement latérale dans Mail.
Je ne peux pas descendre le message vers le bas que se soit avec le trackpad ou avec la barre de défilement. Quand j'ouvre le message idem, il est comme figé et je ne peux aller vers le bas pour lire la suite de mon mail.
Je précise que j'ai configuré mon mac pour que les barres de défilement soient toujours visibles. La barre latérale est bien présente mais je n'ai pas le petit curseur gris qui apparait dans la barre de défilement.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2014)

bienvenue

Quel est le rapport avec cette section?

Si on comprend bien tu parles de
Mac
et de Mail dans OSX

si c'est le cas ce sujet sera déplacé vers section dédiée
--
pour explorer des possibles
indiquer comment fut configuré ce Mail
( à NEUF sur mavericks , ou suite à un upgrade OS  vers mavericks et reprise migration réencodage issus d'ancienne configuration)

et si c'est imap
faire un test rapide en configurant sur un autre compte utilisateur mac , compte test crée par mavericks


----------



## Pierro10 (12 Septembre 2014)

En effet aucun rapport avec la section, je me suis égaré...
Mail a été reconfiguré suite au passage à Maverics (par upgrade), version 7.3
Je ne comprends pas bien la question : "si c'est imap"
en fait c'est moi qui est configuré mail et je pense que c'est tout simplement mal fait ! 
J'ai trois comptes : 
- iCloud IMAP
- orange france IMAP
- hotmail POP
Merci de pour les réponses


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2014)

Pierro10 a dit:


> En effet aucun rapport avec la section, je me suis égaré...
> Mail a été reconfiguré suite au passage à Maverics (par upgrade), version 7.3


contradiction ou pas clair
upgrade (avec migration)=> AUCUNE reconfiguration
mais une conversion de ce qui est déjà là pour etre adapté à mavericks

reconfigurer = REFAIRE à NEUF
=> donc , t'as fait comment?


> Je ne comprends pas bien la question : "si c'est imap"


ben c'est simple!
si tu as un compte imap

or t'en as deux

donc 
sur un utilisateur test du mac ( crée par toi , en mavericks)
sur cette session test ( donc au Mail jamais utilisé)
tu configures un des imap
le plus petit ca ira plus vite
et tu regardes si barres ou pas barres dans ce Mail test


----------



## Pierro10 (12 Septembre 2014)

Désolé le langage informatique me parle peu. 
Donc j'ai fait une conversion de mon ancienne version vers Maverics (upgrade)
J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit : 
- création utilisateur test
- configuration de mon imap Orange
et là toujours le même problème, j'ai bien la barre latérale mais pas le curseur dedans qui permet de descendre ou monter. Le trackpad ou la souris ne permettent pas non plus de faire défiler mon message vers le bas...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2014)

ok 
donc c'est un defaut sur tous les comptes utilisateurs donc niveau systeme

il faut donc redresser le systeme

mesures usuelles
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour *combinée* de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

la derniere combo mavericks est là
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1755


et si ca ne suffit pas

reinstaller tout l'OS, sans changer le reste,  est simple
CMD R  /reinstaller OSX
ca ne fait que ca remplacer un OS par un neuf
ca ne touche rien d'autre


----------



## Pierro10 (15 Septembre 2014)

Salut Pascal,
J'ai finis par télécharger et installer la dernière combo Mavericks et fantastique ça marche, le curseur de ma barre latérale est revenu !
Je te remercie pour avoir passé du temps à me répondre (surtout face à un novice comme moi...)
Bonne continuation 
Pierre


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2014)

c'est pas tout à fait fini

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

